# my G3 1544 build begins FINISHED PICS!



## longshot (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought this boat new the weekend before memorial day as a quick fix to a broken transom on my 14ft Randall Craft. It was supposed to be a cheap quick solution for a camping trip we took on memorial weekend. So I stripped down the old Randall took the seats out and the Briggs and Stratton 5hp and the MK transom mount TM.

Well that did'nt last long I went in search of more motor and found this 15hp Tohatsu for less than 500.00 all it needed was a tune up and carb rebuild. I didnt rebuild it I replaced it with a 18 carb brand new. I have a water pump repair kit coming it pumps good but I want to be sure of what I have so it will be replaced also.

Now I want a little nicer interior so the build begins. The first thing I did was order a MK bow mount trolling motor. Then purchased the navigation lights and a bilge pump. And picked up a set of Tempress high back seat in camo. The next thing I did was hooked it to my truck and struck out for Cartersville Ga. to see a nice young man by the name of Dawson. (thanks to trolling here and seeing he was a sponsor) at Fish On Fabrications. Here are some before pics and in about two weeks I should have the after pics.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice boat !


----------



## longshot (Sep 29, 2013)

Well its done .......almost. I still want to add some drink holders and rod holders for when I'm the drink holder also I am going to put a dry storage in the back bench similar to the ones up front only 1 large one.


----------



## longshot (Sep 29, 2013)

more pics


----------



## longshot (Sep 29, 2013)

some more pics


----------



## longshot (Sep 29, 2013)

This was all done by Dawson at Fish On Fabrications


----------



## longshot (Sep 29, 2013)

and still more pics


----------



## longshot (Sep 29, 2013)

this is a very neat idea that Dawson came up with. He extended the seat with the livewell about 3 inches and that left a hollow between the original bulkhead and the new one in that space he ran all the plumbing for the livewell totally hidden


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 29, 2013)

I left the camera at the shop today, but I'll get some progress pictures posted sometime this week!


----------



## Jr Branham (Sep 29, 2013)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry guys. I came across this post while searching for something else, and realized I never posted the photos.

A few before photos.
















The deck extension.








Lower deck.








Chase for livewell wiring/plumbing.








Little carpet and some accessories, and she's ready to go!

















Trolling motor bracket.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 22, 2013)

Superb! =D>


----------



## longshot (Dec 22, 2013)

The comfort level is much higher after the upgrades. And it planes out much better now that the battery is moved forward.


----------



## nsmeyer (Dec 27, 2013)

Boat looks great!!!! How is the powedrive trolling motor working for you?

Nick


----------



## longshot (Dec 27, 2013)

So far so good havent used it much since the build but I will give it a thorough test this spring.


----------



## Scott06z71 (Dec 29, 2013)

Your boat looks really good. Does the 15 hp push your boat good enough and get it on plane good?


----------



## longshot (Dec 29, 2013)

Between 21-23 mph. Its a 15 with an 18 upgrade


----------



## Scott06z71 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice jon boat bud.


----------



## longshot (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks we like it


----------



## Scott06z71 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey I'm looking at upgrading from my 14x36 to a 15 ft. Is your boat pretty stable at 44 inches wide? I was thinking of getting a 48 inch wide boat. I'm just starting to look around. I'm liking the G3 jon boats.


----------



## longshot (Jan 1, 2014)

It is very stable Im a big guy and with me and one other person I never feel unstable


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 1, 2014)

You'll love that powerdrive. I bought one 3 or 4 years ago and after I bought it I wasn't sure if I should have spent the money on it. I could have bought a transom mount and spun the head around for abut half the price. But after using it for a couple of years, its the cats ass! Its sweet, you'll like it.


----------



## longshot (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a transom mount but I had to stop fishing everytime I ran it. With this it has an electric foot pedal that reaches anywhere in the boat. I can run it with my foot and still fish


----------



## RTFCLB8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice build! Can you please let me know where I can get a jack plate like the one you have?

Thanks!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have the same one on my boat, they come off basspro.com


----------

